# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  Simple Map Reveal - Diablo 3 MapHack

## SHJordan

Simple maphak for Diablo 3.

Maphack *will work on any version of*  Diablo III, until it is Patched.

*What it does:*
Reveals that part of the map, which knows your game client.
*Screenshot:*

https://i.imgur.com/gL28K.png

*Screenshots in-game:*
https://i.imgur.com/pH94N.jpg - 1
https://i.imgur.com/CdEua.jpg - 2
https://i.imgur.com/LBNR1.jpg - 3

*Download:*
FileBeam - old link, flooded in May.
MultiUpload - Mirror.

Works on 1.0.5a, as well as in all the previous patches since the release.

Credits: Peka73Rus
Translation: Me/GTranslate. ;3

----------


## Jaladhjin

here come 3 pages of..

Is this safe?

Legit?

Working?

OK?

Good?

lol

----------


## SHJordan

> here come 3 pages of..
> 
> Is this safe?
> 
> Legit?
> 
> Working?
> 
> OK?
> ...


Safe? Who knows =p
Legit? As said, credits go to the russian forum, seems legit.
Working? Tested yesterday, it worked for me.
OK? ???
Good? Yah! =D
lol ? sure thing =D

----------


## ibennz

> Safe? Who knows =p
> Legit? As said, credits go to the russian forum, seems legit.
> Working? Tested yesterday, it worked for me.
> OK? ???
> Good? Yah! =D
> lol ? sure thing =D


Its a .net form, could you send me the source ? Or a non anti decompiler form. Thanks !  :Cool:

----------


## soboz

tested and i got ban  :Smile: ) bl with that

----------


## sneakyfinger

same i just got ban to :/

----------


## HeWhoIsUnknown

Banhammer is hammering



I tried but it's patched I guess... anyway did you get the source yet?

----------


## tomohisa

i was banned three weeks ago because this sh*t

----------


## Peka73Rus

Lol, i'm still use it on my new acc and no ban already ~4 weeks.

Old acc i'm lost in banwave 18dec 2012 for DB.

----------

